# Brand Name Foods Good on LID List Found



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Started LID last week and can't wait until it's over. Just found a very detailed list of brand name products which use non-iodized salt-good for LID- on the NIH website-National Institute of Health


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's cool. Can you post the link?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I found it. It's a pdf file, and the list mentioned above starts on pg. 4. 

http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/patient_education/pepubs/lo_io_diet.pdf


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Note, and this is JUST my personal opinion. This is NOT an all exclusive list of items that you can eat on the LID. It JUST lists items that contain non-iodized (at least the stuff that doesn't have iodine ADDED - see below) salt.

For example- It lists Planters as being an ok brand, because they use non-iodized salt. True, BUT they use sea salt, which is naturally iodized. Also, it lists Yoplait, which is a no-no on LID because of the dairy, and Country Crock doesn't use iodized salt, but the oils in it are a no-no.

*ADD*
That said, I am still bookmarking this link for the next time I have to do the LID. I don't know how many things I passed up on just because I didn't know if it was iodized or not. This is a good list to keep a hold of, just not a "100% for sure, yes, you can eat this stuff" kind of list.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

So glad I didn't have to deal with it.....


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Now you're just rubbing it in...LOL


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

crimebuff said:


> Now you're just rubbing it in...LOL


LOL. Agreed.


----------

